# Would marijuana worsen my transient dpdr?



## föddförlorare (Dec 26, 2015)

Seeing as so many people got dpdr from smoking weed, if I were to smoke it - and considering the fact that I already experience transient dpdr - would it mandatorily make it worse/full time? Or could it have no effect at all?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2015)

Most likely would make it worse, not advisable to smoke marijuana with DP.


----------



## föddförlorare (Dec 26, 2015)

Jeff said:


> Most likely would make it worse, not advisable to smoke marijuana with DP.


okay, thanks!


----------



## devin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

It won't kill you, but why risk it? As you say, many people's DP experience starts with marijuana. Dodge the bullet!


----------



## föddförlorare (Dec 26, 2015)

devin44 said:


> It won't kill you, but why risk it? As you say, many people's DP experience starts with marijuana. Dodge the bullet!


yeah you're right!


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

At worst you'll have a shitty time, I smoked pot a few times when I was in this state and it just made me disconnected, no good feelings. No point.


----------



## hurricane123 (Dec 15, 2015)

föddförlorare said:


> yeah you're right!


Im glad you agree with him, trust me you would hate yourself for a long time if you got Dp 24/7 after smoking weed, you'll wish everyday that you could turn back the clock and not do it. this is my second time here and I have seen too many post of people who got better than got dp again after weed or people that worsened after smoking, so yea you'll dodge a bullet. there are exceptions but do you want to risk it? is there anything to gain for that risk? weigh the positives and negatives and go with your instinct.


----------



## apoplexy (Jan 4, 2013)

It will (factually and scientifically) make your anxiety worse which will negatively impact (amplify) DP/DR. Like caffeine and other substances.

People say marijuana is good for anxiety -- people also used to believe the world was flat. In time, like the earth being flat, it will be known and accept that in general, marijuna is not good for anxiety because it is not just CBT -- it is THC as well as CBD. THC is psychoactive = not good for anxiety.

Stay away.

One person I know had DP for 1yr from weed, smoked again, got DP for 4 years and still isn't better.


----------



## föddförlorare (Dec 26, 2015)

right, I'll stay away from it then, thanks everyone!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2016)

correction on my last post. You said Transient DP/DR. Do not smoke MJ. If your dp/dr is constant, then its done. But transient, I would not mess with it. Sorry I didn't fully read it correctly.


----------



## föddförlorare (Dec 26, 2015)

okay, thank you!


----------



## eyeholes (Nov 24, 2015)

i smoked for the first time in nearly 5 years since i last smoked and got dp. it was roughly 3 hours of hell, and while i feel mostly "over" it the past month or so, my dp/dr still feels altered/worsened. idk, when i vaped cbd oil it was nice and relaxing, but for me, thc is a no-go, to say the least.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

I don't think it will trigger DPDR every time, but I wouldn't advise anyone with DPDR to use substances, including alcohol.

I smoked with DPDR, and it was also less enjoyable. Focusing was somewhat easier, the sunlight and its warmth was quite vivid, and my DPDR did not get worse.

However, I agree with Alex that I was too DPDR'd and depressed/anxious to enjoy these effects. It was a waste of even a hit or two.

I have also been told to take an antipsychotic as needed by my psych (off-label usage), and the experience of having my mind rendered less capable (as with getting really drunk or high) causes a panic attack. Maybe getting too high would have the same effect for me, as panic attacks are frequently reported in people smoking pot.


----------



## deathangel11 (Jun 9, 2015)

I definitely suggest not even attempting it until you get better. I smoked and every 10-15 seconds felt like I had just woken up, didn't know what was going on, kept asking my friend why she was in my house, It occurred for hours. I was afraid to sleep, thinking I'd fall into a coma.


----------



## föddförlorare (Dec 26, 2015)

deathangel11 said:


> I definitely suggest not even attempting it until you get better. I smoked and every 10-15 seconds felt like I had just woken up, didn't know what was going on, kept asking my friend why she was in my house, It occurred for hours. I was afraid to sleep, thinking I'd fall into a coma.


that's awful... thank you!


----------



## Augustana (Jan 3, 2016)

100% not a good thing to use


----------



## föddförlorare (Dec 26, 2015)

Augustana said:


> 100% not a good thing to use


thank you!


----------

